# Sassafras Wood?



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay, I've got a chance to get a 20" x 20' Sassafras Log. I've never worked with it, let alone remember seeing any lumber from it.

Is it worth my time to go mill this log up for lumber?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

how fresh is it?


----------



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

felled today


----------



## alnandy (Jun 19, 2010)

Basically yes, it is worth using.
The wood has a strong grain and is relatively soft, comparable to poplar, with an interesting smell.

Where are you located?


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

I would mill it if you have the means to do so. A fellow woodworking buddy buys it up when he can find it, it is rot resistant, very light weight like butternut, works like ash, and has a nice scent to it. An underrated lumber species in my book.


----------



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in eastern Oklahoma…the log is in western Arkansas.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You may want to check out this web page before you do too much

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

Edit: and here

http://books.google.com/books?id=YLZGNGVc1B0C&pg=PA36&lpg=PA36&dq=sassafras+wood+allergies&source=bl&ots=UiiBi35LVz&sig=G3ZuDSoPUvqBIcNxPdUbiZcVoc&hl=en&ei=YaTFTKaxLIWBlAeMwPgI&sa=X&oi=bookresult&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=sassafras%20wood%20allergies&f=false


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

ive milled some small pieces and really like it…my experience has been good with it…good luck


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

I like it for a few reasons. It mills easily, and has good resistance to rot so it is good for outdoor projects. I also like the smell. It does produce a very fine dust so you should always wear a mask while milling.

When I was a kid, there was a number of sasafras stands around. However I never saw a large tree. Most were < 2" diameter. So I was shocked the first time I came across some lumber. I just thought it was an understory tree and never grew very large. I was always making something out of these. So working with the wood some 40 years later brings back great childhood memories.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

personally I like sassafras. works well. A little on the soft side, smells great


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting links lew


----------



## blacknail (Sep 21, 2010)

Alright guy's, you've convinced me to get this wood. Just sent a message to the landowner saying I want it. I look forward to working the wood.

Lew, I surely do appreciate the links and I did learn some things from them. I'll definately be taking some precaution's when working it.

thanks everyone for the advise.


----------

